# Prozesswärme (Richtiger Bereich?)



## Proxy (30 Januar 2010)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen oder weiß es jemand wie ich Prozesswärme erzeugen kann die ca 200°C hat?

Also mal grob zur Aufgabenstellung:
Es soll Öl auf 200 Grad erhitzt werden am besten mit einen BHKW jetzt ist nur die Frage kann der Motor mit 200 Grad fahren oder überhitzt er? Hat jemand damit erfahrung? Oder muss ich einen Ölerhitzer nutzen der nur Wärme macht ohne Strom?

Kennt jemand Firmen die sowas anbieten?

MfG


----------



## crash (30 Januar 2010)

Wie viel Energie benötigst du denn?
Sprich wie viel Öl muss in welcher Zeit um wie viel Grad aufgeheizt werden?  
BHKWs erreichen eine Wassertemperatur von ca.90°C.
Über einen Abgaswärmetauscher lässt sich zusätzlich Wärme gewinnen.
200°C erscheint mir dafür jedoch zu hoch.
Was hast du vor?
Beschreibe mal deinen Prozess etwas genauer.


----------



## Proxy (30 Januar 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Also ich brauch so ca eine Leistung Thermisch von ca 90kW bis 140kW(vorerste danach könnte es mehr werden, deswegen noch BHKW) muss ich noch ausrechnen bzw. schauen was der Preis ausmacht also ob eine größere Anlage nur noch einen Bruchteil kostet mit Reserve nach oben.

Es sind max 200°C im Normalfall sind es ca 160-180°C aber wie gesagt sollte es bis zu 200 gehen können um auch mal auf 190°C aufzuheizen um nicht immer den Brenner bzw. das BHKW auszuschalten.
Die Temperatur muss so hoch sein da der Prozess diese brauch, so dass sich die Chemie verbindet bzw material schmilzt

Wie gesagt hier ist die Hitze entscheidend nicht der Strom der wäre ein netter Nebeneffekt da im moment nur Elektrisch geheizt wird und das kostet richtig Geld, da ist Gas mit ca. 1/3-1/2 der Kosten billiger.


----------



## crash (30 Januar 2010)

So was gibts nicht von der Stange.
Ich glaube nicht dass du die 200°C mit einem BHKW erreichen kannst.
Wenn du Gas einsetzen willst dann nimm doch einen Gasbrenner
mit Abgaswärmerückgewinnung zur Ölvorwärmung.
Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung kommt hier IMHO nicht in Frage
da du zu hohe Temperaturen brauchst.
Eventuell mal bei einem BHKW-Hersteller anrufen und dein Problem beschreiben.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Thermoöl-Kessel, den wir mit 285° und ca. 300kW fahren.

Gasbrenner ist von Weishaupt, Kessel inkl. Steuerung weiß ich nicht auswendig, könnte ich aber am Mittwoch nachgucken

Aber sowas kann man sicherlich fertig kaufen


MfG


----------



## crash (30 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben einen Thermoöl-Kessel, den wir mit 285° und ca. 300kW fahren.
> 
> ...



An so einen Heizkessel dachte ich auch.
Mit nicht von der Stange meinte ich das BHKW.


----------



## Proxy (30 Januar 2010)

ja so erhitzer mit Gasbefeuerung hab ich schon ein paar gesehen. wollte nur wissen ob es ein BHKW kann. Aber das Thema ist vermutlich zu speziell, so dass dies der Hersteller direkt mir sagen muss wenn ich das so höre.


----------



## Lorenzi (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Hab noch nicht ganz mitgekriegt, was du mit dem Öl machen willst. Darum die Frage: Fährst du im Kreislauf, wenn ja mit welcher Rücklauftemperatur? 
Es gibt von Deutz den Motorentyp 2011. Das ist ein Dieselmotor mit Ölkühlung, der häufig in Baumaschinen verbaut wird. Bei diesem Motor ist aber soweit ich weiß auch bei ca. 90° C Vorlauftemperatur Schluß.
Heizkessel mit Thermoölfüllung gibts in sämtlichen Varianten mit den unterschiedlichsten Heizmaterialien von Hackschnitzel, Pellets, Gas, Öl... 
Diese Kessel werden unter anderem in der Backtechnik zum Betreiben von großen Etagenöfen eingesetzt.
L.G. Lorenzi


----------



## PeterEF (1 Februar 2010)

Bei BHKW (Jenbacher) auf mir bekannten Biogasanlagen kommt die gleiche Leistung wie aus dem Generator nochmal als Abwärme aus dem Abgas mit Temperaturen bis zu 500°C - damit werden z.B. auch Dampferzeuger betrieben, dann sind bestimmt auch 200°C mit Thermalöl als Kühlflüssigkeit drin.
Die Lösung wird aber wohl ein wenig teurer als ein 0815 Thermalölerhitzer

Fragen kostet nix: http://gepower.com/prod_serv/products/recip_engines/de/index.htm


----------



## Proxy (2 Februar 2010)

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe.

Also Rücklauftemperaturen wären ca auch bei 180 Grad wenn der Vorlauf 190 hat da ich in einen Speicher reinfahren würde der ja die Wärme nicht so schnell verlieren würde deswegen müsste der Motor das schon ankönnen, deswegen kommt die mit bis 90° nicht in fragen bzw. ist das ja ein Dieselmotor.

Der von PeterEF vorgeschlagene Motor klingt sehr interessant. Aber wie gesagt vermutlich sehr teuer und überdimensioniert für das aktuelle Werk. 

Grund wieso ich ein BHKW wollte ist da wir bei Blitzschlag in der Umgebung ca für 1s einen ausfall der Elektrik haben was bei 5 Unwettern im Jahr jedesmal die Steuerungen ausfallen lässt. 

Naja muss es doch über einen Normalen Erhitzer machen und über eine Online USV


----------

